# Enemas



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nerfmom:On the other thread you had indicated that you do enemas about every other day. How long have you been doing this? Unfortuantely, I am starting to rely more and more on enemas for my incomplete evacuation problems. And, am becoming quite concerned about doing this. But, again, I'm simply doing what I have to do.Evelyn


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

I have been using enemas everyday to every other day for the past 6 months I have to do what I have to do too. I know how you feel but as far as them being any harm I don't think so. Just a royal pain in the you know what lol. My masseuce/nutrionist told me it would be ok only if you excessivly use them like 6 to 8 times a day.Fordgirl


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

You really do not want to do this evey day. Believe me I know. I have been there and still am. The ememas will slow down your colon and make it sluggish and after years of doing this they will not even work anymore. I have been doing 1 to 3 a day for many years and now I can't go at all and may need surgery. My colon is hardly working at all. I have to take fleet phosphate soda once a week and this can be dangerous. Now that is not working to good any more either. I am trying to eat better and exercise and do all the right things but I am afraid it may be too late. Enemas are a quixk fix but very dangerous. Have you tried anything else?


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been doing enemas for about 7 yeas with the frequency of about every second-fourth day. But several months ago I decided to find another remedy from constipation. I tried lactulose - at times it worked, at other times it caused diarrhea. Then I tried fiber supplement without any success at all. Finally, I settled on cereals high in wheat bran. So far it works for me.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

enemas and suppositories are the only things that work for me. I tried stool softeners, but they worked so slowly that they didn't stop the bloating and pain. Fiber--including Metamucil, Benefiber, and fibercon, only constipated me even worse. Oral laxatives were too unpredictable and caused too many severe cramps. With an enema or suppository, I know that I will get relief within an hour. it may take more than one, but enemas and suppositories are the best for me.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I second what Nomie said,it can make the sigmoid colon sluggish....permanently.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

After 40+ years of IBS and taking enemas, I still have a working colon. It is interesting, I can go months at a time where I mostly have C and then it turns into D for awhile. I never know what it will be from day to day. But without enemas when I have C, I wouldn't be able to function. I do what I have to do to get through my day. At my age, all I want is to be as comfortable as possible.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Nerfmom--i totally agree with you on that! yes indeed--after all these years of ibs i too have decided to do whatever i have to do to be comfortable.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

annie7 said:


> Nerfmom--i totally agree with you on that! yes indeed--after all these years of ibs i too have decided to do whatever i have to do to be comfortable.


I couldn't agree more. I try not to do more than one enema a day, and I usually succeed. I usually go 2-3 days in between enemas. Sometimes that works well for me, other times, by that third day I am so constipated my belly looks like I am 3 months pregnant. At first I was worried when I saw the labeling on the Fleet box that said using enemas for more than a week will result in dependence. I'm 28 and I've been using Fleet enemas for seventeen years, and still haven't become dependent on them. I find that I'm constipated and have to strain whether I use one or not. I might as well be comfortable.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't use the fleet solution. I find it too irritating. I use just plan warm water. But I reuse the fleet bottles until they spring leaks and then I buy new ones. I pour out the fleet solution before using the bottle. When I am in my constipation phase, I usually take an enema every other day. More than that, I am plugged up. When I am in my D. stage, I don't use enemas at all. I have been doing this for years and years.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

Sometimes I would rather have Diarrhea than to be constipated all the time. I usually use the Fleet solution a few times a month. The rest of the time I will fill an empty Fleet bottle with hot water just a few degrees over body temperature, and add a light soap to the mixture, and use that.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I haven't decided which is worse, C or D. Sunday afternnoon and evening I developed D. I was in and out of the BR all afternoon and into the night. I finally took one Imodium. If it take more than 1, I get very constipated. Yesterday, I had some cramping in the afternoon, but no more D. Today, I still have some cramping. I just wish that my IBS would take one form or another instead of alternating. That way, I would know what to expect. Oh well.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

nerfmom said:


> I haven't decided which is worse, C or D. Sunday afternnoon and evening I developed D. I was in and out of the BR all afternoon and into the night. I finally took one Imodium. If it take more than 1, I get very constipated. Yesterday, I had some cramping in the afternoon, but no more D. Today, I still have some cramping. I just wish that my IBS would take one form or another instead of alternating. That way, I would know what to expect. Oh well.


Imodium constipates me too. When I get the flu, I will hold off taking it as long as I can. I find the liquid imodium causes worse constipation than the capsules. my D-phase is actually paradoxical diarrhea, caused by stool which manages to get around the hard mass in my colon and rectum. the only time I have real diarrhea is when I have the flu or a stomach virus. One thing I absolutely cannot take is Pepto-Bismol. just one dose of peto turns my stool ROCK hard, and I might as well not even try to go for three days. I've been there a few times after taking Pepto, and an enema or suppository doesn't even work for me then.


----------



## blondgirl31 (Dec 11, 2007)

What about colon hydrotherapy? Has anyone tried it? I have never tried hydrotherapy but I heard it works great just to get everything out of you.


----------

